# Caulk used between brick and siding?



## Nuhomeowner (Oct 3, 2017)

How do I remedy this? The house we have bought does not have caulk between the brick and the siding, what do I need to use? Can I just use that foam stuff?


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

Nuhomeowner said:


> How do I remedy this? The house we have bought does not have caulk between the brick and the siding, what do I need to use? Can I just use that foam stuff?




OSI Quad color matched to siding. Don't forget to mask, this stuff can get messy. 

http://www.ositough.com/en/products/view-all-products/window-sealant-window-caulking-quad-max.html


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

While I don't disagree with Big J, a clear caulk might be easier for someone without good caulking skills.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

*sonneborn makes sealants in various colors,,, osi may also,,, we use foam backer rod behind sealants & prefer closed cell rather'n open (denver foam),,, for best performance, pay attn to depth;width ratio,,, tooling should also be done when finished applying sealant- use vertical grade)*


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

mark sr said:


> While I don't disagree with Big J, a clear caulk might be easier for someone without good caulking skills.


You're correct, can't go wrong with clear.


----------

